

The Ruby train goes blah blah blah - colin_jack
http://kenegozi.com/blog/2011/07/08/the-ruby-train-goes-blah-blah-blah

======
rohitarondekar
First and foremost there is more to Ruby then Rails. Rails is one framework
albeit the most popular Ruby framework. Ruby as a community is growing and
developers are writing cool things with it. It's also available on the JVM and
there is Ruby implementation written mostly in Ruby.

I think the problem here is that the author is writing about "Rails
Developers". <language/framework> developers usually have a narrow minded view
about other languages/frameworks and hence call themselves
<language/framework> developers. Real developers use the right tool for the
job.

I've come across some really delightful developers who write Ruby/Rails who
are pretty appreciative of other languages. This notion that all developers
who use Rails are arrogant is not true anymore IMHO.

------
sradnidge
The interchangeable use of 'Ruby' and 'Rails' in the original article (and
some of the comments) is indicative of someone who has not taken the time to
understand either. Conjecture like that is not worth the GET.

~~~
hugorodgerbrown
Interchangeable in what sense:

"And I think that Rails is a cool platform, I really do." "And I like the ruby
language. A lot."

How much clearer could he be?

------
hkarthik
The author seems to be focusing his argument primarily on productivity and
tooling. In that regard, I agree that C# and all the surrounding OSS has
surpassed vanilla Java and is starting to catch up to Rails.

However, he neglects to mention anything about deployment, hosting, data
storage, and long term infrastructure costs associated with being on Windows
and .NET. These are real problems that startups have to weigh along side
productivity when choosing their stack.

While Mono is certainly an option, the recent shaky history surrounding its
corporate sponsorship makes it a riskier choice. Also you lose most of the
tooling advantages if you use Mono on Linux instead of .NET on Windows.

